# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Phần mềm >  cách làm logo động cho video

## vietnamtui11

cho mình hõi cách làm 1 logo động để chèn vào video thì làm thế nào vậy ?
ai biết chỉ mình với
vd như chương trình "pops in seoul" khi chiếu có cái cái logo động trên góc trái ấy
thanks [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]

----------


## hoanglien6886

bạn dùng soft này http://www.mediafire.com/?twyvzxroqyo

----------


## binhgia69

cái này mình đã từng thử nhưng xài ko đc cậu :|

----------


## canhohcm123

nếu ko cài được vidlogo thì dùng watermark maste cũng được



> watermark master hỗ trợ tất cả các định dạng hình ảnh, audio, video căn bản:
> 
> * avi (*.avi) (divx, xvid and etc),
> * mpeg (*.mpg, *.mpeg) (vcd, svcd),
> * dvd (*.vob, *.ifo),
> * wmv (*.wmv, *.wma, *.asf),
> * quicktime (*.mov, *.move, *.qt),
> * mpeg 4 (*.mp4) (decoding only),
> * realmedia (*.rm),
> ...


xem hướng dẫn ở đây. have fun.

----------


## mrti

> nếu ko cài được vidlogo thì dùng watermark maste cũng được
> 
> xem hướng dẫn ở đây. have fun.


liệu có thể chèn logo động đc ko bạn ? [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]

----------


## chuyenlambang1

> nếu ko cài được vidlogo thì dùng watermark maste cũng được
> 
> xem hướng dẫn ở đây. have fun.


liệu có thể chèn logo động đc ko bạn ? [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]

----------


## teenhotvip

bạn search chương trình chỉnh sửa video đi

----------


## vietnamtui11

là soft gì vậy cậu ? 
:|

----------

